# Question on Supplements



## Teen_BB (Oct 11, 2004)

Alright then.....I'm 16 years old, and I'm 6'2", and 170 lbs. I'm a hard gainer though. With enough talking to my parents and enough dedication to show them that I'm not giving up on this they finally gave me the freedom to buy what supplements I want. So I figured since I'm a hard gainer, and I read in Arnold Schwarzeneggers encyclopedia to modern day bodybuilding that weight gainers are great for people like me, so I went and bought a weight gainer at GNC. It gives me 2200 calories a serving with 48g of protein in each serving. So I drank one of those the other day and it was definatly different, but I can get used to it every now and then. I also bought some creatine though. I get 5 grams of creatine monohydrate each serving. Now I've only been on the creatine for 1 week, and I only had 1 serving of the weight gainer (like I said before). But this morning I looked at myself in the mirror and was flexing and making my pecs bounce. The stuff really seems to be doing good for muscle MASS. I also noticed though that all of the veins I DID have are now covered up again. Even when I flex, I only get 1 TINY glimpse of a vein in my bicep where it used to be very defined. Now is this problem from the weight gainer (1 serving) or the creatine for a week? If I continue with the creatine will I get definition back? is this just the begining stage? thanx


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2004)

I would have to say the creatine has caused some water weight gain, nothing to worry about. If your goal is to gain weight it's inevitable that you will lose some definition anyway. 

One serving of a weight gainer is not going to do a thing, if you really do need the extra calories to gain weight then you should be using this weight gainer daily.

Either way, your diet is really the key to gaining weight, I suggest you post a sample of what you eat daily (meal by meal) in the diet/nutrition forum.


----------



## Teen_BB (Oct 11, 2004)

You said it's inevitable i'll lose definition.....well pro BB's are HUGE but they're also ripped. I know that all comes with years of hard work (and some steroids) though. I didn't know if I should use the weight gainer everyday or just space it out......thanx for the advice on that. My diet isn't really set in stone. It's whenever I have a chance to eat I do, and it's all pretty decent food. I have a high protein intake, and i'm an ectomorph so my fat levels I don't have to moniter THAT much. I eat my normal breakfast at like 5:45, then have a homemade protein shake (no powders or anything) at 7. Then I eat at like 10:30 again. Then I don't eat until like 3 though. So I know that's a big gap, but with school it's really hard. After that I eat again at about 5, then again at like 7. Sometimes I eat something small like a tuna fish sandwich at like 9. That's about it. I can't really say what I eat at all of those times because it varies. I am only a 16 yr old in highschool, so I don't really have the capabilities to eat half a chicken at 11, and then again at 2:30....and stuff like that. My diet is good I guess. People I know who are into BBing and fitness said it's good. I'm sticking with the diet because it's good. It isn't the diet. I am just a really hard gainer. If I continue with the creatine though.........and I work my ass off, will I get my definition back? thanx


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 11, 2004)

of course. its all part of the game. Bulk then cut. Its really 1 big cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2004)

Teen_BB said:
			
		

> You said it's inevitable i'll lose definition.....well pro BB's are HUGE but they're also ripped. I know that all comes with years of hard work (and some steroids) though.


first of all you obviously have no clue to the amount of drugs pros use, so to use them as an analogy is silly. secondly, most pros have an off season where they do gain fat and lose most definiton.




> I didn't know if I should use the weight gainer everyday or just space it out......


it would only make sense to use it every day if your goal is to increase calories and gain weight.




> My diet isn't really set in stone. It's whenever I have a chance to eat I do, and it's all pretty decent food. I have a high protein intake,


I realize that at 16 years of age and being in high school it is difficult to eat every 3 hours, etc. but if you're really serious you can pack food, use protein/mrps drinks, simply put the powder in a shaker bottle and add the water at school when ready, as well as buy protein bars.




> I'm sticking with the diet because it's good. It isn't the diet. I am just a really hard gainer.


You are really underestimating the importance of diet, you can train and take all of the supplements out there but without a proper diet to support your training you will not get anywhere. And being a "hard gainer" makes it that much more important for you. 




> If I continue with the creatine though.........and I work my ass off, will I get my definition back? thanx


Definition is all about your diet, so I do not know why you lost it, it could be some water weight gain from the creatine, but as I said if your goal is to gain weight you should not be concerned with losing definition.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

2200 calories and only 48g of protein? nasty. How much sugar? lmao. 

I would say buy some protein blends, and read up on diet!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2004)

If it is the GNC brand weight gainer it's 2200 cals when mixed with 3 cups of milk, but the carbs and sugar are both pretty high regardless...I think like 300 grams of carbs.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 11, 2004)

Up the creatine to 5mg pre-workout and 5mg post workout. Use the weightgainer first thing in the morning, and right before bed everyday. Have a post-workout shake immediately after working out with at least 150 grams of fast acting carbs and 50 g of protein. Aim to never go more than 3 hours without eating when awake. Visit the diet section of the forum. Diet is the key.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Use the weightgainer first thing in the morning, and right before bed everyday.



with as much sugar and carbs that are in that weight gainer I would not advise using it before bed.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If it is the GNC brand weight gainer it's 2200 cals when mixed with 3 cups of milk, but the carbs and sugar are both pretty high regardless...I think like 300 grams of carbs.


that's just plain disgusting.


----------



## Teen_BB (Oct 11, 2004)

it actually has 69g of protein....sorry. And thanx for the advice


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, pro BB's are huge and Prince said it correctly about the drugs they use. If you have ever seen off season pictures of Lee Priest, you will be amazed at how efficiently he cuts down. The reason the pros are ripped is because they begin to carb down weeks before a show then carb up right before a show to make themselves look full while at the same time maintaining their definition due to the minimal amount of water and sodium in their bodies. Trying this tactic year round would most certainly be devastating to your body, and your body would be in a catabolic state which is the opposite of what you want to do. Thats why pros only compete about 4 times a year. Don't worry about looking like the pros. At your age just concentrate on proper diet and proper training technique.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2004)

another thing that many people do not realize is all of the pics you see of pros in the mags are taken right after a show, so they are in top shape and ripped.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

Teen_BB said:
			
		

> it actually has 69g of protein....sorry. And thanx for the advice


I think that's too much protein for one sitting.  I think 2200 calories is too though.  Check out the diet section dude! it's great here.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2004)

I can tell by his responses to my advice he will not listen, but I have to admit at 16 I probably would not have either.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 11, 2004)

When I was 16, I listened to what the GNC salesman told me. He was god...


----------



## Teen_BB (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey DiMaggio.....I really have taken your advice seriously, and I AM going to try it out, but for next time, when a teen comes on, don't sound so cocky and arrogant. Basically everything I said in my first post you put down with cockyness. I'm no cry baby, but seriously a lot of teens are. A lot of times we won't listen to that


----------



## TheDutchMaster (Oct 12, 2004)

Im 19, so I can relate.

If you dont want to truth, then dont post here. DiMaggio told you how it is, he's knowledgable on the subject, not cocky or arrogant.

Cry babies? Go on a kiddie forum. This is a mature Bodybuilding forum, no one is here to comfort immature teens or anyone for that matter. No one here is obligated to provide information; they do it out of their generosity.

On another note:  You're lucky you've got the weight already.  170 pounds, and a hard gainer?  Not so bad dude, just work out.  I wish I was 170 pounds, Im like 120 and Im a hard gainer... a really hard gainer.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2004)

Teen_BB said:
			
		

> ...but for next time, when a teen comes on, don't sound so cocky and arrogant. Basically everything I said in my first post you put down with cockyness.



a simple thank you for me taking the time to give you the answers would have been a fine response.


----------

